# betta lover, tobacco connoisseur



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Just a thought:
I'm a heavy smoker, and I smoke in my apartment every day. So I'm curious, might the smoke affect the fish I keep in any way? I imagine it might dirty up the tanks, but I don't usually smoke around the bettas.
Any ideas?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Idea: stop smoking


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Idea: mind your own. I'm asking about fish, not about lifestyle advice. That's why I posted to a forum about fish.

I'm an adult. I vote, pay bills, and make my own big girl choices.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

sorry...


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

It's straight. Fish advice is all I'm here for though.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd imagine the air quality would affect the water quality. It's even worse because bettas are air breathers. >.<


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree with s kennedy. The Betta would have to breathe the smoke whick could cause lung problems. Try smoking only outside.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

That's probably true. The smoke doesn't reach the fish room really, but just as a precaution I may start doing that. After all they have tiny little respiratory systems and probably can't handle smoke like people can.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree! Smoke outside if you can. I smoked marlboro reds for 10 years around my cat Bugs. Four years ago she died from lung cancer. If only, ya know?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lets just stick with advice on fish. We aren't here to comment on people's lifestyles.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

I wonder if smoke particles might dirty the water too? I do stringent water changes just in case, but I'm curious.

I'm going to smoke outside starting today; getting my boyfriend to do it (especially for the six fish who have invaded our small household) will be the hard part!

There are fry on the way, after all! Wouldn't smoke around a human baby, shouldn't smoke around betta babies either.

Vaygirl- the same thing happened to my mom's cat. She quit just last year. Sorry about Bugs!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. I quit when I was 26. Thank GOD for the patch or I'd have killed someone!!!

Well, considering that gunk gets on everything then yeah, I'd think it might get in the water? It's a good thought. I hadn't even considered that. 

Good luck with the change :-D


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

I don't know what i'll do if I decide to quit; I'm not supposed to use the patch due to skin problems and epilepsy, apparently.

But its a good thing I decided to make this change when I did - the babies are hatching!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh babies! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Lets just stick with advice on fish. We aren't here to comment on people's lifestyles.


You're very right, dramaqueen.


----------

